# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Introduce about yourself!

## vanessaanderson

Hi All, 
Hope you are doing well.i am Vanessa Anderson from USA or I am the new person on this forum.Can you please introduce about yourself? 
Thanks!

----------


## Wise

Hello. I'm Igor. I lived in Russia and now live in Canada.

----------

